# Not really meant to be here yet!



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We planned to spend another couple of nights in the Czech Republic when we left Camping Oase south of Prague this morning, but after trying three sites on the way to the Polish border which were all shut, we decided to go Katowice eventually we found the site Camping Dolina (No 215) Its ok not many here. We shall probably go to Kracow tomorrow then on to Zacapane and then into Slovakia. Only one mishap when an Austrian tugger with the whole of the campsite in Freistadt managed to reverse in the back of mine resulting in a crack to the plastic bumper, going through the insurance process when we get back in another month or so!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That reminds me I've to tape mine up again. 

Donaghey's in Letterkenny removed the tape n bolted some of it together then sugru I think. But I've to tape on top once the sugru dried. 

Enjoy your trip-sounds exciting!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

chasper said:


> We planned to spend another couple of nights in the Czech Republic when we left Camping Oase south of Prague this morning, but after trying three sites on the way to the Polish border which were all shut, we decided to go Katowice eventually we found the site Camping Dolina (No 215) Its ok not many here. We shall probably go to Kracow tomorrow then on to Zacapane and then into Slovakia. Only one mishap when an Austrian tugger with the whole of the campsite in Freistadt managed to reverse in the back of mine resulting in a crack to the plastic bumper, going through the insurance process when we get back in another month or so!


You are about 2km from us at home.

Do you want to drop in for a coffee tomorrow? If so I will give you the address and phone number.

You could have stayed in our yard for free.

EDIT Phone number sent on PM

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sounds a wonderful trip. Intrigued as to how Bognormike could edit Chasper's post though :smile2:

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Sounds a wonderful trip. Intrigued as to how Bognormike could edit Chasper's post though :smile2:
> 
> Dick


I wondered that

Have they ever been seen in the same room together

OR

Is Mike still a covert 'Moderator'? :wink2::laugh:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

chasper said:


> We planned to spend another couple of nights in the Czech Republic when we left Camping Oase south of Prague this morning, but after trying three sites on the way to the Polish border which were all shut, we decided to go Katowice eventually we found the site Camping Dolina (No 215) Its ok not many here. We shall probably go to Kracow tomorrow then on to Zacapane and then into Slovakia. Only one mishap when an Austrian tugger with the whole of the campsite in Freistadt managed to reverse in the back of mine resulting in a crack to the plastic bumper, going through the insurance process when we get back in another month or so!


Sounds a great tour apart from the tugger!:surprise:

Cant wait till our work handcuffs are removed so we
can roam further and for longer!:grin2:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks to Geoff and Basia for the kind offer, which we took up. The coffee and cassis along with the chocolate was very welcome. Nice to meet you both and put faces to names. :grin2:
Oh just for your information we have had a good look around the van and no sign of BogoffMike :wink2:


----------

